# ضيقات فى حياة ام النور العذراء مريم



## angil sky (11 أغسطس 2011)

*ضيقات فى حياة ام النور العذراء مريم

*




*
*​*




وانت ايضا يجوز في نفسك سيف.لتعلن افكار من قلوب كثيرة*



هل رايتم انسان قبل ذلك الله يقول له انت للالم ..ستعيش فى الم وضيق ..هكذا فعل الله مع ام النور لينقى هذه النفس لكى يكون لها استعداد لحلول الله بداخلها لتصير ام الله الكلمه المتجسد ...طوباك ثم طوباكى يا ام النور


1 الضيقه الاولى :هى عنما تركتها امها فى عمر 3 سنوات هذا السن الذى لا يعى فيه الطفل سوى انه يريد امه بجواره طوال الوقت ولكن كان هناك بداخل ام النور حب الهى عجيب .لانها مفرزه منذ ان كانت فى البطن لانها بنت صلاه من بيت كان مملوء بالصلاه ومحبة الله .



2 الضيقه الثانيه :بنت فى سن الثانيه عشر من عمرها تخرج من الهيكل لتنظر مجموعه من الشيوخ يقرروا ان احدهم ياخذها ليعتنى بها . اين ابوها اين امها ؟؟؟ لا يوجد احد وهى فى هذا السن تحتاج لارشاد الام والاب . ولكن فى احتمال تخضع لتدبير الله .



3 الضيقه الثالثه :الملاك يبشره بميلاد عجيب منها وهى عذراء *هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا* وبذلك فهذه العذراء الطاهره التى لم تعرف رجل ستكون حبلى بابن .ماذا يقول عنها الناس؟واول من شك فيها هو خطيبها يوسف النجار واراد انيخليها سرا .




4 الضيقه الرابعه :وهى تلد ابنها البكر والملك ولكن يطارد من ملوك الارض وهروب كبير لارض مصر وعناء السفر المضنى من بيت لحم الى مصر .ووراءه جنود هيرودس .



5 الضيقه الخامسه: ممكن ان تكون مرتبطه بالسابقه وهى المتاعب التى واجهت العائله المقدسه فى ارض مصر بسبب معاملة بعض اهالى مصر القاسيه لهم .وذلك بسبب انه كلما مر رب المجد ببلد كانت تهدم كل التماثيل والاصنام.وكاموا يريدو ان يقتلو هذا الطفل الغريب .



6 الضيقه السادسه : ضيقة الالم المبير وهى ان تنظر ابنها الوحيد وهو يعذب ويضرب ويلطم امام عيناها وهى لا تستطيع ان تنقذه او حتى تروى عطشه فى حين انها كانت قبل ان يطلب الماء كانت هى تشعر بعطشه فتراه وهو فى عطشه يشرب خلا بل ويرفضه .ام ترى ابنها وهو يعلق على خشبة الصليب خشبة الذل والعار *فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله*. ترى ابنها يتالم وهى لا تعرف ماذا تفعل لتخفف عنه .وليس ذلك فقط بل وان خشبة الصليب عار لاهل المصلوب بمعنى انها ستعانى عار صلب ابنها .



7 الضيقه السابعه:موت ابنها على الصليب وتخيلو يا اخوه ام ابنها يموت امام عينها بل وهو فى قمت الالم وهى تعلم تمام العلم انه لم يفعل ما يستحق عليه الموت .

8 الضيقه الاخيره : وهى المعامله السيئه لليهود للمسيحيين الاوائل وكم من الالم التى تعرضت اليه ام النور مع التلاميذ.



اه طوباكى يا ام الرحمه والخلاص تشفعى عن ضعفنا .........

هل بعد كل الالمات التى تعرضت اليها هذه السيده من كل الانواع والاشكال هل ضيقاتى انا وانت ليس لها حل ؟........... هل الله لا يعطى لى ولك عزاء وفرج من الضيق ؟




اخى واختى عنما تقع فى ضيق وتشعر انه لا حل ..لا مخلص ...لا عزاء ...


تذكر ام النور وكم قاست وتعبت واطلبها لتشفع عنك امام ابنها الحبيب لكى يرفع عنك الضيق والالم .وتذكر هذه الايه الجميله


*قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام.في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق.ولكن ثقو انا قد غلبت العالم*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا .. الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل جداا
شكرااا
ربنا يباركك





​


----------



## angil sky (12 أغسطس 2011)

> شكرا .. الرب يباركك




الرب يباركك ويبارك
حياتك وميرسي للمرور
​


----------



## angil sky (12 أغسطس 2011)

> موضوع جميل جداا
> شكرااا
> ربنا يباركك





الرب يباركك ويبارك اسرتك
وميرسي للمرور والتعليق 
الجميل
​


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا ع الموضوع*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## angil sky (12 أغسطس 2011)

> *شكرا ع الموضوع*
> *الرب يباركك*





الرب يباركك 
وميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
​


----------

